# Can i handle babies pigeon.........



## threed (Jun 17, 2001)

I waz wondering can i handle baby pigeons without the mother or father getting mad at me. Would they disown ther babies if i did.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi threed,

I think it depends on how old/large the squabs are. If they are very young and still in the nest, I would suggest that you leave them alone. Once they are coming out of the nest and are getting their feathers, it would be OK to handle them very, very carefully for very short periods of time. It is best to leave the raising of the babies to the parent birds. I don't think the parents would "disown" the babies due to handling but you could disrupt their feeding schedule or accidentally hurt one of the babies.

If you want tame pigeons, then you do need to start handling the babies while they are still young (but out of the nest) being careful not to make sudden movements or loud noises that would frighten them or the parents. Hopefully some more experienced pigeon owners can give you more and/or better advice about this.

Terry Whatley


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I think that Terry Whatley's answer to you covered just about everything.
Remember, if the parents trust you, they will communicate trust to the babies.


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Hello Threed:My Experience WITH Pigeons Is They Are All Very Pertective Over There Young.I Myself Never Touch Them Untill It"s Time For Banding Which Is Between 5 10 Days.I Don"t Believe Handling Them A Little Will Cause The Parents To Leave Them They Are To Loving To Do That.Good Luck With Your Pigeons.


----------



## pigeon killer (May 24, 2001)

There is no problem with handeling the babies when they are very young. Obviously you do not band your birds because to get the seamless identification bands on ( which are required to have in order to compete or show) you must put them on when they are a week to two weeks old depending on the breed to put the on you must hold the babies the pigeon even commies will not abandon there babies or eggs if handeled.

in fact in order to have very tame babies it is good to handel them even before there eyes open to get them used to human touch also try to supplement some food for them just so they like to have you around.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Peter.

--Ray


----------



## Joel (Mar 6, 2001)

Ha ha!! Hey Peter. I too thought that was you.


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

boy pigeon killer sure knows alot about pigeons. hey peter 

------------------
luke


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

AHA! I thought so!

------------------
~~~John W. a.k.a. billyhill~~~


----------

